# Uncovered yellow jacket ground nest



## sbtcabman (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi folks!
Licking my wounds from 8 wasp bites an hour ago. Went to stack wood and moved a container which unbeknownst to me uncovered a ground nest ouch. Lucky I didn't get swarmed but I haven't moved so fast in 67 years cuz I'm a little sensitive and will be blessed with hives tomorrow.
No clue where exit hole is.
I have 33% permethrin.
What about flooding the sucker with a solution after dark? What ratio solution mix would work best?
Plusses? Minuses?
I'm all ears cuz they didn't get stung.
Thanks! Pic attached


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

You could take a multifacted approach, flood it with Cysmic label rate for wasps then cover with trash can or buck to keep them trapped in. An alternative step would be to cut a hole for a shop vac.

Also, Cysmic is not rated as a knock down pesticide against wasps, bifen might be, Cysmic will kill them if contact but takes some time.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I filled a gumbo pot with boiling water and half a cup of dawn; poured it after sundown.


----------

